# Condensation on glass doors of vivarium



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

New vivarium up and running, but humidity was reading as low 20's which is not good for my Royal Python. However, we have condensation building up on the vivs doors. 

Confused by this. Normally I'd say increase ventilation, but I need a better humidity. Is my monitor reading incorrectly or am I missing something? 

Temperatures are all great.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you just added fresh orchid bark / reptibark ?

It is usually quite damp and takes a day or so to dry out 

Alternatively has the water bowl been tipped over maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

Condensation is caused by the temperature of the surface falling below the dew point of the air. In vivs, this happens because the outside (ambient) air cools the glass to below the dewpoint of the air in the viv.

At 20%RH (relative humidity) and 85F/30C temp inside the viv, the glass would have to fall below 40F/4C for the moisture to condense out. Keep in mind that the RH at the meter can be much different than the RH in other points in the viv, especially near wet/moist surfaces and substrates. If the RH is being measured in the hot spot (as with a combo meter) this will give very low RH readings (since RH is relative to air temperature).






Dew Point Calculator


This free dew point calculator calculates dew point, relative humidity, or air temperature if given any of the other two values.




www.calculator.net





RH meters can have a short lifespan or just be janky out of the box. I like to have three or more to compare periodically and replace the outliers.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zincubus said:


> Have you just added fresh orchid bark / reptibark ?
> 
> It is usually quite damp and takes a day or so to dry out
> 
> ...


No, just aubiose which is dry. Bowl is stable. Hubby had sprayed the foliage and branches due to the low humidity reading. Beginning to think the humidity reading is wrong. Hopeful I'll be well enough to get up tomorrow and see what's happening.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> Condensation is caused by the temperature of the surface falling below the dew point of the air. In vivs, this happens because the outside (ambient) air cools the glass to below the dewpoint of the air in the viv.
> 
> At 20%RH (relative humidity) and 85F/30C temp inside the viv, the glass would have to fall below 40F/4C for the moisture to condense out. Keep in mind that the RH at the meter can be much different than the RH in other points in the viv, especially near wet/moist surfaces and substrates. If the RH is being measured in the hot spot (as with a combo meter) this will give very low RH readings (since RH is relative to air temperature).
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, I'm well aware of how condensation forms 😉

Hubby fitted the humidity meter yesterday and it's possible it's to close to the heat source, so thank you for that hint. If my body plays nicely tomorrow, I'll be checking that. For now I've got him to wipe the condensation off and told him not to spray the viv anymore.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What are you using to measure the humidity ? (please don't say a zoo med dial gauge !)

Malum has provided a very technical definition of what causes condensation but as others have said in this case it's basically because the air inside the viv is warmer than the surface (the glass in this case) it touches and thus forms dew. Now the past few weeks as seen a lot of rain and as such humidity, both outside and inside will be high. I have a weather station which tells me it's 99% outside and 77% inside. I can't see how it's as low as 20% in your viv, even if you are using a CHE.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

The pedantic explanation was meant to give the tools to troubleshoot the issue, not to offend. Sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> What are you using to measure the humidity ? (please don't say a zoo med dial gauge !)
> 
> Malum has provided a very technical definition of what causes condensation but as others have said in this case it's basically because the air inside the viv is warmer than the surface (the glass in this case) it touches and thus forms dew. Now the past few weeks as seen a lot of rain and as such humidity, both outside and inside will be high. I have a weather station which tells me it's 99% outside and 77% inside. I can't see how it's as low as 20% in your viv, even if you are using a CHE.


No, I have a digital hydrometer. 
I've got hubby to move the probe and going to see what happens today. If no change, I'll buy a new meter. 
Our home humidity is never low and at times, we run an industrial dehumidifier (not in room snakes are in). 
I'm beginning to think the monitor is the issue. Unfortunately, our digital indoor/outdoor monitor died recently, so I'm unable to check current levels.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> The pedantic explanation was meant to give the tools to troubleshoot the issue, not to offend. Sorry if it came off wrong.


No worries, I have a houseful of ASD sufferers and pedantic is normal here 😁


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

The new set up. I'll be adding more branches and foliage as I feel it's still a bit bare. Extra bowl on basking area to see if humidity changes.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Elly66 said:


> No worries, I have a houseful of ASD sufferers and pedantic is normal here


ASD and ADHD right here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zincubus said:


> ASD and ADHD right here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We have that as well..... Bedlam household 😂


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Elly66 said:


> The new set up. I'll be adding more branches and foliage as I feel it's still a bit bare. Extra bowl on basking area to see if humidity changes.
> View attachment 369852


Looks good!

I wouldn’t pay too much credance to a hygrometer. I sniff the viv air, which usually gives a good indication of whether it feels a bit dry, humid, or odorous. If I don’t like the experience then, its a good indicator that my poor occupant is enduring unpleasant conditions.

Not recommended if you are asthmatic, or immuno-suppressed.

I had found royals to be rather clumsy climbers, so would consider branch placements that allow them to perform a ‘controlled fall’, ie layered branches.

Admittedly, my experience was only with 2 royals, and nearing twenty years ago. 

I hear that some do like sky hides, so worth trying out if space and access allows you to try this.

Am sure Fluffy would like cork rounds, but knowing royals, you wouldn’t get to retrieve Fluffy if needed; they are pretty strong when they want to be 🙊 Perhaps some tunnel hides which can be opened to access?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I wouldn’t pay too much credance to a hygrometer. I sniff the viv air, which usually gives a good indication of whether it feels a bit dry, humid, or odorous. If I don’t like the experience then, its a good indicator that my poor occupant is enduring unpleasant conditions.
> 
> ...


Turns out it was the hydrometer at fault. We're in the 60% range, so that's good.
The sniff the air approach not a good idea for me 😬

There's currently 3 hides, but hoping to add more. With 6in of aubiose at the base, it's a soft landing, plus able to burrow and we've reposioned another branch as well. More branches will be added, but I don't want to disturb him to much now while he settles in.


----------

